# Das Buffed Forum: Wünsche und Vorschläge



## Azorian (15. April 2010)

Nachdem bei Buffed wie eh und je sinnlose oder einfach nur ein Thread der schon gefühlte 999 Mal aufgemacht wurde(, warum nicht 1000 mal. Nun ja das 1000. Mal wurde dann ja mit eben dem Thread erreicht der aufgemacht wurde als bereits 999 vorhanden waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich persönlich der Meinung das man einige Dinge an diesem Forum ändern sollte. 
Ich lese mir zwar gerne die jeweiligen Threads durch die im Forenticker sind, auch wenn sie a: sinnlos oder b: schon 1000 mal beantwortet wurden, dennoch dient dies nicht gerade der Übersichtlichkeit im Forum.
Desweiteren fällt mir auf, dass, wenn z.B. ein Thread erstellt wird sehr schnell die Übersichtlichkeit auf im Thread verloren geht. Irgendwie kann ich mir wenn bei einem Thread um die 100 Seiten mit Antworten sind, sehr schlecht vorstellen, das man sich nun alle 100 Seiten durchliest bevor man seine eigene Meinung dazu schreibt. -> Man schreibt seine eigene Meinung einfach dahinter : Pusht ja auch schön den Beitragszähler -.- ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beschriebene Problem betrifft auch die Kommentare bei News oder bei beliebigen Gegenständen.
So sollte meiner Meinung nach eine Sortierfunktion erstellt werden womit man sich z.B. nur positiv bewertete Kommentare anzeigen lassen könnte, nur die 3 bessten Kommentare oder Automatisch mit zu vielen minusen bewertete Posts ausblenden lassen könnte (Wenn ich die Antwort auf etwas suche will ich mir nicht unbedingt die eh mit -100 Posts durchlesen...). Außerdem sollte neben der + und - Funktion bei Kommentaren (sollte auch mal beim normalen Forum eingeführt werden - ist doch sinnvoll sowas...) auch noch eine Spam melden Funktion in Richtung "First Posts" und reinen Spam Posts eingeführt werden. Eine Löschen / ausblenden Funktion in Richtung von einfach nur dummen Kommentaren wäre auch mal was tolles...

Weiterhin wäre es sinnvoll wenn man für Thread Ersteller, Beiträge Postern und den Kommentaren mal eine Löschenfunktion einführen könnte, sodass man auch eigene Threads wenn überflüssig geworden bzw Beiträge mal löschen kann und sie nicht in den unendlichen Weiten des Forums herumgeistern. Bis zur Unkenntlichkeit editieren kann man seine Beiträge eh schon. Somit könnte man auch Doppelposts einfach wieder löschen. (Evtl noch bisschen Feinschliff nötig: z.B. Zustimmung für das Löschen einen Threads von anderen Nutern erst holen müssen...)

Um noch mal ein Beispiel für einen Thread zu bringen, bei dem die Antwort nach wenigen Worten gesagt ist, finde ich diesen Thread hier
http://www.buffed.de...-authenticator/
sehr passend um es zu verbildlichen.

23 Antwortenseiten wobei 70% der Leute so wie so das gleiche sagen... Ja dies ist eindeutig übersichtlich.


Um zum Fazit zu kommen:
Die Zumüllung des Buffed Forums mit a: sinnlosen b: längst beantworteten Threads und ihren unendlich vielen Antworten verbessert eindeutig die Übersichtlichkeit des Forums und erleichtert die Suchfunktion im Forum, da man das was man sucht garantiert unter den 100 anderen überflüssigen Threads nicht finden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: Rechtschreibfehler und unnötige Beiträge sind erwünscht, da sie wie oben beschrieben das Forum zumüllen...


----------



## Azorian (17. April 2010)

Platz für Veränderungen


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

/sign


----------



## MarZ1 (18. April 2010)

jo hört sich gut an, /push

vote for president!


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Bin dafür..


----------



## Rethelion (18. April 2010)

Kling irgendwie heuchlerisch, denn was machst du jetzt schon zum dritten Mail im WoW-Forum? Ja einen sinnlosen Thread eröffnen, wo es dir beim ersten Mal schon erklärt wurde...
Auch wenn keiner auf dein Thema antwortet kannst du dir sicher sein, dass wenn der Inhalt stimmt, es anderen auffallen wird; also musst du nicht extra Werbung dafür machen, weil das wirft nur ein schlechtes Licht auf deine Meinung.

Achja hier steckt ein Fehler drin, bzw. hoffe ich dass du das nicht so meinst.


> Die Zumüllung des Buffed Forums mit a: sinnlosen b: längst beantworteten Threads und ihren unendlich vielen Antworten *verbessert* eindeutig die Übersichtlichkeit des Forums und erleichtert die Suchfunktion im Forum


----------



## Azorian (18. April 2010)

Zitat von Noxiel:
Dein erster [Thread] bleibt schließlich offen und ist zum diskutieren jederzeit erreichbar.

Nein ist er nicht da er nicht gelesen wird -.-.- 	Warum lesen die Admins eig nicht mal meinen Post, selbst wenn ich in genau jenem Post schreibe, dass die Admins meinen Post endlich mal lesen sollen !


----------



## Eyatrian (18. April 2010)

finde ich hört sich gut an auch wenn das mit dem bewerten/löschen schwer wird aber mit nen bissle schliff vll ne gute umsetzung


----------



## WeRkO (18. April 2010)

Finds geil wie du mit noch mehr Spam Threads für noch mehr unordentlichkeit sorgst. Irgendwie ironisch, oder nicht?


----------



## Azorian (18. April 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Finds geil wie du mit noch mehr Spam Threads für noch mehr unordentlichkeit sorgst. Irgendwie ironisch, oder nicht?



Jap es wird inzwischen sogar sehr ironisch weil ich, da ich nicht normal antworten kann beinahe genau das Gegenteil machen muss um gelesen zu werden. Ich will das hier auch nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (18. April 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Zitat von Noxiel:
> Dein erster [Thread] bleibt schließlich offen und ist zum diskutieren jederzeit erreichbar.
> 
> Nein ist er nicht da er nicht gelesen wird -.-.-     Warum lesen die Admins eig nicht mal meinen Post, selbst wenn ich in genau jenem Post schreibe, dass die Admins meinen Post endlich mal lesen sollen !



Du wirst durch solche Aktionen aber nicht erreichen, dass man deinen Thread aufmerksamer durchliest. Er gehört in diesen Bereich und nicht in den WoW Allgemein. Er wurde angemessen behandelt, hierher verschoben und ist nun wie schon zuvor für jeden User erreichbar. 

Du kannst die Admins nicht zwingen deinen Thread zu lesen, die haben viel zu tun und werden trotzdem bestimmt irgendwann die Zeit finden, sich deinen Ausführungen völlig ergebnisoffen zuzuwenden.


----------



## Monkeybone (18. April 2010)

wenn buffedauch nur ansatzweise interesse hätte hier etwas zu ändern, hätten sie mal eine edit funktion in den kommentaren zu news oder items hinzugefügt.... ist aber bis heute nicht passiert.......
dieses forum wird moderiert, heutzutage weniger als früher, aber auch dasist ein zeichen das es kein interesse dafür gibt user die blödsinn schreiben zu verwarnen/sperren oder langst beantwortete threads zu schließen oder die sinnvollsten kommentare hervorzuheben....

mach dir keine mühe.... versuch es indem du dich hier als moderator bewirbst und leg selbst hand an, aber versschwende deine zeit doch cniht mit so vorschlägen die vll gelesen aber nicht für voll genommen werden bzw es kein ernstes interesse bei den verantwortlichen gibt.....

lass die leute den laden hier doch zu müllen, btw es gibt etliche andere seiten wo du über WoW diskutieren kannst oder die eine datenbank für itemshaben...

scheiss doch einfach drauf... irgendwann wenn irgendwer mal zeit findet und wie gesagt interesse, dann würd das forum sicher auch mal ausgemisstet... und wenn nciht....wayne

ich nutz eh schon lange hier nicht mehr die foren such funktion, weil diese suche hier die absolute scheisse hoch 9 ist... ich habe noch nie wirklich auch nur ein ansatz an sinnvollen beiträgen gefunden nach dem ich einen such begriff eingegeben habe.... 

und ich habe es aufgegeben..... es lohnt sich einfach nciht da hinterher zu heulen, das hab ich schon vor paar jahren bemerkt


----------



## Noxiel (18. April 2010)

@Monkeybone

Klar, wie ein altes Waschweib zu keifen bringt natürlich viel mehr.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

vor jahren? also nimms mir nicht übel aber bist Regestriert seit dem 22 Februar und wenn du nicht Regelmäßig da warst kannst du so etwas auch nicht behaupten. 

Außerdem denke ich wird das schon irgendwan alles nochmal überarbeitet, wenn die Zeit dafür vorhanden ist.


----------



## lord just (18. April 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Zitat von Noxiel:
> Dein erster [Thread] bleibt schließlich offen und ist zum diskutieren jederzeit erreichbar.
> 
> Nein ist er nicht da er nicht gelesen wird -.-.-     Warum lesen die Admins eig nicht mal meinen Post, selbst wenn ich in genau jenem Post schreibe, dass die Admins meinen Post endlich mal lesen sollen !





was hat den bitte das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


der thread ist offen und man kann seine meinung posten und über die sachen diskutieren. das jetzt kaum einer den thread ließt und seine meinung dazu kund tut liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es keinen interessiert.

der thread titel ist zwar passend gewählt, aber bei jedem menschen kommt man selbst zuerst und nur wenn man nix besseres zu tun hat, wird man mal gucken was denn andere leute so für wünsche und vorschläge haben. wenn man dann in den thread geht, dann werden probleme geschlidert, die jeder kennt und gegen die niemand etwas unternehmen kann, denn man kann ja niemanden dazu zwingen sich z.b. im geheimnisse der alten welt thread ersteinmal alle 150 seiten durchzulesen und dann erst etwas zu posten. man ließt also den eröffnungspost durch und kann nix drauf posten, weil die sache klar ist und nix weiteres dazu gesagt werden kann. 

und sich dann zu beschweren, dass den thread wohl keiner lesen würde und niemand was schreiben würde und dann genau das zu machen, was man eigentlich verhindern will, nämlich dass irgendwer zig threads zum selben thema eröffnet, ist irgendwie kontraproduktiv. 

nur weil du denkst, dass es ne ganz tolle sache ist, wenn man etwas schreibt, was jedem klar ist und sich dadurch etwas verändern sollte (es wird sich aber absolut nix ändern), muss das nicht jeder denken. und bevor du irgendwie den erretter des buffed forums spielen willst, solltest du dich lieber ersteinmal selbst an die regeln des forums halten.


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Monkeybone schrieb:


> ich nutz eh schon lange hier nicht mehr die foren such funktion, weil diese suche hier die absolute scheisse hoch 9 ist... ich habe noch nie wirklich auch nur ein ansatz an sinnvollen beiträgen gefunden nach dem ich einen such begriff eingegeben habe....



Dann nutz dein Hirn und Google. Über +site:buffed.de/forum durchsuchst du nur das Forum.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Zitat von Noxiel:
> Dein erster [Thread] bleibt schließlich offen und ist zum diskutieren jederzeit erreichbar.
> 
> Nein ist er nicht da er nicht gelesen wird -.-.- 	Warum lesen die Admins eig nicht mal meinen Post, selbst wenn ich in genau jenem Post schreibe, dass die Admins meinen Post endlich mal lesen sollen !


es gilt das gleiche wie in allen anderen foren:

-mods zur antwort aufrufen ist eher contraproduktiv als hilfreich
-mods lesen vorschlagsthreads auch ohne zu antworten

also immer ruhig durch die hose atmen und mit spammen aufhören, dein thread wurde zur kenntnis genommen, aber nur weil ein forenuser sich was wünscht, werden nicht sofort 10 programmier eingestellt um den vorschlag binnen einer stunde umzusetzen


----------



## Pente (18. April 2010)

Azorian schrieb:


> Nein ist er nicht da er nicht gelesen wird -.-.- 	Warum lesen die Admins eig nicht mal meinen Post, selbst wenn ich in genau jenem Post schreibe, dass die Admins meinen Post endlich mal lesen sollen !


Sorry ich will echt nicht flamen aber du erstellst dein Anliegen allen ernstes 3 Tage vor der Role Play Convention in Köln und erwartest dann, dass dir alle Admins sofort zu Füßen liegen um dir Rede und Antwort zu stehen? Da neben der Messe das "Tagesgeschäft" nicht auf der Strecke bleiben darf hatten die Jungs und Mädels in der Redaktion in den vergangenen Tagen sicher wichtigere Dinge zu tun als sich um einzelne Forendiskussionen zu kümmern.

*Warum Feedback / Vorschläge in diesem Bereich besser aufgehoben sind als im WoW Allgemein Teil?*
Weil hier sowohl die Moderatoren als auch die Admins die Themen aktiv mit großem Interesse verfolgen. Im WoW Allgemein Bereich werden täglich so viele neue Threads erstellt, dass ein derartiges Feedback einfach untergehen würde. Vorallem kurz vor einer Messe würde das Thema im WoW Bereich einfach in der Versenkung verschwinden bevor es auch nur einer der Admins gelesen hat.



Monkeybone schrieb:


> dieses forum wird moderiert, heutzutage weniger als früher, aber auch dasist ein zeichen das es kein interesse dafür gibt user die blödsinn schreiben zu verwarnen/sperren oder langst beantwortete threads zu schließen oder die sinnvollsten kommentare hervorzuheben....


Früher war alles besser! Komisch, dass sich diese Ansicht durch alle Generationen und Volksschichten zieht. Meine Oma ist exakt der selben Meinung, jedoch redet sie von einer Zeit ohne Internet und "Multi-Media Wahn". Think about it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Monkeybone schrieb:


> mach dir keine mühe.... versuch es indem du dich hier als moderator bewirbst und leg selbst hand an, aber versschwende deine zeit doch cniht mit so vorschlägen die vll gelesen aber nicht für voll genommen werden bzw es kein ernstes interesse bei den verantwortlichen gibt.....


Es gibt keine Möglichkeit sich für die Moderation des buffed-Forums zu bewerben. 


In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

